# Luxury Caribbean Holiday



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

If you were going to go on a luxury caribbean holiday where would you go?

xxxxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Ooo....well, haven't been there myself but my sister has and my best friends went on a carribean cruise.....

They felt that St Lucia was the nicest place of all that they visted, and that was where my sis went on honeymoon.

Mind which time of year though...mind you, with the storms here at the moment, would you notice the difference!!!!

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'd go to Palm Island in the Grenadines.. went to Grenada in November - which was lovely but did a day trip to the Grenadines and Palm Island is just beautiful - Mind you not much going on as just one resort on the island. If you want something livelier.. St Lucia or Barbados...


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Without a doubt Antigua is the most perfect place i've ever been , and if you want to be totally spolt and pampered go to Sandals , its amazing !!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

id like to go a really good cruise round the whole carrabean so i got to see everywhere like a once in a life time sort of thing then i would go the next time and stay for 2 wks somewere really luxury, we went to cancun which isnt the carrabean but isnt far off , it was amazing big fancy hotels looking onto the sea. swimming with dolphins all u can eat buffets lol its heaven


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

freespirit. said:


> Without a doubt Antigua is the most perfect place i've ever been , and if you want to be totally spolt and pampered go to Sandals , its amazing !!


Oooo might have a look now!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I know a few people who have been on Sandals holidays, sounds divine!!

Bev xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

If you want to be seriously pampered, take a look at

Almond Beach Village/Resort and Tamarind Cove in Barbados, absolutely fantastic and The Half Moon Club in Jamaica which is just fabulous, acres and acres of private beach and lush surroundings, don't need to leave the complex and you can hire bikes/golf buggys to get about!!

Or a cruise, Royal Carribean have some brilliant offers on, but if it's peace and quiet you're after, a cruise does not cut it, I went last year with RC and it was really busy and hectic, good fun though and fab food!!

Enjoy if you are planning to go!! I'm jealous now!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just had a look at Sandals Antigua! That looks exotic!!

What is the best time of year to go to these places?

xxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Salia , 
We went to Sandals Antigua April 23rd , the weather was amazing , we didn't know it but this was sailing week , and this was a bonus , as each night the participants of sailing week dock at a different beech , and all the locals come and party , a bit like a festival , they came to Dickinson Bay one night and it was great fun .
I can't fault any part of Sandals , it is exactly what you see in the brochure , its fantastic , pure luxury .
Antigua also feels a very 'safe' place to explore , it is less in your face than say Jamaica (although Jamaica is fab too ) with fab things to see only a taxi ride away ,
Let me know if you decide to go , as you can pass on messages to friends we made there 
Freespirit
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I will definately let you know Free! We are just looking at the moment as we can decide between one location and a cruise!

xxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Sandals do an island hopping holiday , where you can stay so long at one resort , then move to another island for the rest of your holiday , might be worth looking into ?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello! The weather tends to be fantastic all year round but hurricane season is Oct-Nov give or take. Sometimes you get an early one or a late one but these tend to be the months to avoid

Good luck wherever you go and for a family holiday I can recommend The Sunset Grande in Ocho Rios Jamaica. My DH is a fussy bugger but even he liked it.  Stay away if you don't want to be surrounded by kids though. I loved it cos it felt like being at a big family party.  The kids felt safe enough to come up to you and chat away, the entertainment was great, loads of food, really strong rum cocktails  the rooms were nice (but some could get a bit musty - problem with the aircon I think) basically I had a lovely time! It's not posh but it's nice  

xxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

St Lucia    I went there for my honeymoon


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Carlisle Bay in Antigua


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

We were looking at going to the Sandals Resort in Antiqua or I think it was Bahamas.

They do look absolutely gorgeous

x x


----------

